# Setting up direct debit for customer to pay fees



## minion (31 Jan 2006)

I'm just wondering whats the best way to do this.

I have a company already.
I will be providing a service whereby the customer pays by the month for the service.

I enquired about getting a DD facility set up and it looks like the bank want €500 for the software.

Is there an alternative whereby once the customer signs the forms and bank details then i bring it to the bank.

What i am trying to avoid is a situation where i am depending on the customer to set up a standing order etc, as what happens is the customer forgets to set it up and then i am wasting time not to mention looking like a moneygrabber by chasing them for the fees.

I would be happy with standin order etc if there was a way for me to get the forms and walk into the bank and set it up myself after the customer has give their permission.  That way i dont end up chasing anyone and can spend the time on providing the service.

I hope that makes sense.  Any help much appreciated.


----------



## contemporary (31 Jan 2006)

i have customers paying me by DD, I use Bank of Ireland's banking on line software, it costs 15 per month for BOL regardless of using the DD software or not


----------



## RainyDay (31 Jan 2006)

A standing order is a 'push' mechanism - it is set up on the payer's account and the money gets pushed out to the payee. It is intended for use where the amount is fixed for each payment. A direct debit is a 'pull' transaction. It is set up on the payee's account and it pulls money from each payer. It is intended for use where the amount varies for each payment.


----------



## apple (1 Feb 2006)

Hi 

I have a BOL online how do you set up DD on BOL as I would prefer people to pay me by DD also


----------



## contemporary (1 Feb 2006)

its a pain in the.... bum!!!

your branch manager will do the application, based on your accounts and the vaule you want to DD (e.g.8k a month) they provisionally approve you, it then goes to the regional manager who gives the final go ahead or refusal.

After that BOL staff will contact you and you have to do up your DD mandate form, they will then approve your form or get you to make changes. from there they will then enable your BOL software and talk to through making the changes to your users 

The process took me 3-4 weeks in total


----------



## minion (2 Feb 2006)

contemporary said:
			
		

> its a pain in the.... bum!!!
> 
> your branch manager will do the application, based on your accounts and the vaule you want to DD (e.g.8k a month) they provisionally approve you, it then goes to the regional manager who gives the final go ahead or refusal.
> 
> ...



Is there an extra charge to use the software or is it included in the €15 per month.
The guy in AIB told me it was €500 for the software and then €200 a year for the internet banmking which you have to have for the DD.
Seems a little steep to me.  Worth swithcing over to BOI i think.


----------

